# M&P Bases



## nancy326 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi - I have been researching M&P bases and found NG, BB, WSP are among the few.  Can anyone guide me to any others that i have not mentioned or please comment on what i have researched?  I'm making a batch of baby soap favors and I want to find the best base possible.  Thank you.
Nancy


----------



## llineb (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you making them for the adults or for people to use on their kidos?

WSP has a great bases...esp
Honey
Goats Milk

Wisteria Lane has a great hard base called "Hard as Milled Soap"  it has a great lather and stays hard in the shower but it doesn't dry out the skin.

If you are making a soap made for kids you could use one of WSP's all natural bases and grind a small amount of oatmeal and add it to the melted base.  You could then scent it with one of their all natural blended oils like "Honey & Almond."  

Either way you can wrap and tie with a bow and I found some really cute plastic passis in blue or pink on ebay a long time ago.  Just search for embellishments on ebay.

So many options I could go on and on.


----------



## nancy326 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi - I just want to thank you so much for taking the time and giving me some great leads to go on. I know everyone is so busy, sometimes i don't get any answers so thank you!!  I will be making soaps for a  kids  one year old birthday party and a young ladies 25 year birthday.  Also i have a baby shower so it is for many different occasions.  Thanks again!! Nancy


----------



## llineb (Jul 1, 2011)

You could always check youtube for the duck soap video and order some ducks from orientaltradingpost.com.  I just ordered some dinosaurs shaped like little ducks and some little monster ducks to go on top of some kid soap I am making.  They are very cute.


----------

